# EPG Weirdness - change in provider?



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Something that I've never seen happen with the EPG began over a week ago when I first looked at the descriptions for the two back-to-back new episodes of _Dual Survival_ that were schedule to record this past week. The first new episode had a description and a title, but the second new episode did not have a description and the title read, "Ep104: Episode 1".

After the two new episodes were recorded this week, I watched the first recording and because of the end-padding the first recording had the first 3 minutes of the second new episode. When I happened to check the INFO during those last 3 minutes of the first recording the second episode now had a description and the title had changed to, "Ep104: Ultimate Survival Bible" -- aside from the episode number, the title is correct. That's not unusual by itself because the receiver can receive last minute EPG updates and I figured the second episode was updated to have a description and title.

After watching the first recording, I started playback of the second recording and discovered that the second episode no longer had a description and the title was back to what it was originally. The description and the correct title for the second episode was only there during the last 3 minutes of the first recording and nowhere else. Anyone else encountered EPG weirdness like this before?


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

Welcome to the wonderful world of DISH. The EPG and proper labeling, information and times have been a problem forever, I want to say decades. I have filed many trouble tickets, with proof and nothing.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Isn't it more what the receiver did with the information than the information itself being wrong?


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

259 says INSP & the programming is for Inspiration Network. The guide today is showing a complete schedule for another programmer. 
I hope INSP stays and guide is corrected.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

259's EPG looks like "Inspiration TV" but off by two hours.
https://ini.tv/schedule/

Perhaps someone fat fingered the channel name at Gracenote/Tribune Media Services?


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

Inspiration TV is back on guide at the current hour, so we might need to wait for tonight's guide update.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep ... back to "INSP TV" INSP TV | Family-Friendly Entertainment instead of "Inspiration TV" linked above.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Over the past couple of weeks I've called DISH twice to let them know that they are using the wrong tiles for KTVU, a *CBS* affiliate. First they show a KTUU tile at 5pm, which is a *NBC* affiliate and then at 7pm they show a tile for a unknown *CW* affiliate. So, according to DISH the *CBS* station is a *NBC* affiliate at 5pm and a *CW* affiliate at 7pm.

Sprinkled throughout the rest of the 24-hour news cycle there are some correct tiles. The rest are generic CBS tiles with a black background and some with a gray background, all have a blue CBS font.

Keep in mind that a couple of weeks ago everything was correct.

Fat fingers? More like sloppy fingers stuck in their ears.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Has Dish recently changed their EPG data provider? Over the past few weeks on my VIP722, I've noticed two changes:

1. Almost all of the program descriptions start with a dash ("-") for some reason.

2. They no longer fit -- so most of them start with a description and cut off with "..." at the end.

They used to always be properly formatted and not cut off. Now some of them have become fairly worthless to me (since they tend to cut off before any plot point if I'm trying to read what the episode is about to see if I've seen it before).

Any recent change that caused this? Are others seeing it? Is it specific to my model of receiver by chance?

Thanks!

- John...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No change in source - but the information does seem to be getting longer to work better with the Hopper/Joey EPG displays.


----------



## Dax (May 15, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> Has Dish recently changed their EPG data provider? Over the past few weeks on my VIP722, I've noticed two changes:
> 
> 1. Almost all of the program descriptions start with a dash ("-") for some reason.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have that junky ViP612 that I had to take when they forced me to retire my 510. It's bad enough that the EPG is inaccurate for anything that doesn't start or end on a 5 minute mark, and in some cases programs are missing from the guide because they can't get this right. But in the past 3 weeks or so, I see that what used to be informative descriptions are now a synopsis that often gets cut off before you have any idea what the program is about.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I'm also seeing the same thing in the EPG. One description I read just had the dash. But yeah, a lot of them the description is getting truncated with Ellipsis.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> No change in source - but the information does seem to be getting longer to work better with the Hopper/Joey EPG displays.


It depends on the channel. In the case of Ch.261 EWTN the descriptions have become shorter, and episode details have been dropped for generic program descriptions. This made a timer I had useless since it was set to "new events only". The generic description causes me to miss programs I wanted recorded ("Dr. Ray"). Also there are some strange substitutions where whole programs have the wrong name and description. This was not just a one time preemption either, a program that has been on at the same time every day has been changed in the guide while the original program is still airing.

Who can I contact to get the guide fixed?


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

here are some examples. this could be bad !! Hopper 3 here. 
look at supercross tonight, 151, look at program info, summary, new or not, things like that. there is nothing other than summary. doesn't say new, or original air date, no information.
try setting a recording, to record series, doesn't work, recording not set. can only record this 1 event. then go to next saturday the 18th channel 150, like 9pm. same supercross title. same problems.
not good !!
had a seek timer for motorcycle racing or something, worked great for the first few supercross races, broken now

Impractical jokers season 6 is in spanish for description. The one airing after is English, 2 different timers the 230 set to skip, 2pm was not to record or skip. Wtf, sigh....
Example sunday channel 242 at 2pm cst. Missed the season premier because the information is incorrect,
Next new one is Thursday, 9pm, no information in episodes for Spanish one, tons of episodes in the other one.

Tmz seems to be renamed on the hopper 3,
The timer for 630 only sees the weekend show, a new timer sees the 1hr show earlier in the afternoon. 30 minutes is enough tmz for us, lol
then there is the manual timer show folder problem, icon shows 2, go into the folder, it lists 1, back out and play folder, delete after watching, shows the other after then.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

All along it has been Tribune, from the very beginning. Older programs and movies, the description tends to fit on one screen. But, newer shows and movies, they are dumping the entire plot summary. It is harder to see on the Hopper series, because they use a smaller type face. It si almost easier going to Titan TV, set up a DISH channel group and read it there.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Who can I contact to get the guide fixed?


Unfortunately I do not have any working contacts. If I did, I'd fix the entire channel problems in my market.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, my main concern was the cut-off stuff. And I thought maybe the dash at the start was a bug or something.

What seems interesting to me is that the STYLE of them seems to have changed too. So, that is why I wondered if the entire source had changed possibly.

Before, it seemed to be more specific to the show -- written for people that have SEEN it before. So, just as a crazy example that I'm making up to get the point across only, a description for "The 70s Show" in the past would be something like "Eric and Donna trick Hyde into thinking he won the lottery." But, with the NEW style, I would expect that same show to be something like "Zany kids living in Indiana in the 70s hang out in a basement. They try to trick their friend..."

It's like they've changed the style to try to give a more general description first before getting to the details. But, of course, now that means it doesn't fit. So you end up learning nothing about the actual episode any more. 

- John...


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

JS_racer said:


> here are some examples. this could be bad !! Hopper 3 here.
> 
> *Impractical jokers season 6 is in spanish for description.* The one airing after is English, 2 different timers the 230 set to skip, 2pm was not to record or skip. Wtf, sigh....
> Example sunday channel 242 at 2pm cst. Missed the season premier because the information is incorrect,
> ...


The program description for "Miss Congeniality" on USA 105 Saturday evening 2/11 was in Spanish too.

What in the world is going on at Tribune's EPG department? I hope they know that bad data makes for missed DVR timers. It almost seems malicious.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> Unfortunately I do not have any working contacts. If I did, I'd fix the entire channel problems in my market.


How about a member of the DIRT Team? Do they read every thread, or do we have to flag a comment to get their attention? This is getting serious, I've had numerous timers fail for lack of proper episode information.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Michael P said:


> What in the world is going on at Tribune's EPG department?


If tvschedule.zap2it.com, DirecTV, FiOS and Optimum don't have the same issue, it probably isn't on Tribune/Gracenote's end of things.

I checked the other two major listings providers Rovi/TiVO and FYI Television, just in case Dish quietly switched listings providers without any of us knowing, they don't have any of the issues you describe either.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Last week USA 105 had the program description for "Miss Congeniality" in Spanish! I had to watch a few minutes to be sure it was not a dubbed version of the film (like HBO does on their Spanish network). There are other weird things showing up in the EPG as well. I reported them in another thread here.
The worst part is for DVR timers that are set to new episodes only. If there is an EPG screw-up on a first airing of a new episode (such a s a "generic" description) then the timer fails to record. I wish there was someone at E* who can actually look into this and do something to fix these issues.


----------



## gcotterl (Jan 30, 2009)

NEW on the program's INFO screen, 4 lines of the program's description are displayed followed by "...".

But what good is that since you can't see the rest of the program's description?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

What receiver?


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

gcotterl said:


> NEW on the program's INFO screen, 4 lines of the program's description are displayed followed by "...".


I've been noticing the same thing. VIP722K receiver.


----------



## gcotterl (Jan 30, 2009)

Vip622


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

Same here. I don't like to see the few star names, partial episode description, and the cast (character name-star name). It is like reading a TV Guide on screen.


----------



## gcotterl (Jan 30, 2009)

I just want to know what the program is about without the INFO screen describing it with "puff" adjectives (such as "exciting", "inspiring", "terrifying", "sublime", "magical", "unconventional", "witty", "luminous", "bittersweet", "honest", "perceptive", "charming", etc).


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

There are many weird EPG issues lately. The latest episode of "Big Bang Theory" was called "Big Bang". I have a folder for hmm the BBT episodes, the latest did not land there due to the EPG error. I've posted other EPG anomalies in 2 other threads here. Its getting worse by the day. We count on correct EPG data to have successful DVR recordings. Too many listings are "generic" instead of episode specific.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Here's another EPG mistake, the latest episode of "Big Bang Theory" was called "Big Bang" and did not land in the folder where all the other episodes reside. Whoever is entering the EPG data is getting lazy and making goofy mistakes. Too many "generic" descriptions w/no episode numbers too. This has got to stop!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It looks like the longer descriptions have been added for the Hopper guides (which have more text on the screens).
Have you tried to page down while on the info screen to see if the description will scroll?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Gracenote (Tribune Media Services).


----------



## gcotterl (Jan 30, 2009)

Page Down does not reveal the the description after "...".


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

James Long said:


> Gracenote (Tribune Media Services).


The raw data I'm seeing from Gracenote doesn't have any of the issues that have been described in this and 2 other threads. (Spanish listings on USA and TruTV, generic listings with no episode titles causing missed series recordings, INSP's listings being replaced with the listings for the unrelated Inspiration TV, etc)

Gracenote doesn't even have an entry for a Spanish version of USA or TruTV like they do for channels with spanish simulcasts that some providers put in their Spanish tiers like Boomerang, GolTV and Disney XD.

I checked the data when that INSP/Inspiration thing happened 2 weeks ago, their listings for INSP (along with DirecTV's) were just fine. (Also, none of the periodic updates that day involved the StationID for INSP, who has a pretty stable schedule)

DirecTV, Optimum, Fios, Data Direct, and tvschedule.zap2it.com, who all use Gracenote/TMS don't have any of these issues either.

Just to be sure, I also checked the data from the other two major listings providers Rovi and FYI Television (in case Dish quietly switched listings providers without any of us knowing), they don't have any of those issues either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Next week's The Big Bang theory shows up on tvschedule.zap2it.com (national EPG as well as my local affilate) with no description other than the title and stars. On my receiver (Hopper) the description is the title and the stars ... the episode title is once again "Big Bang". Season and episode information is not shown. The data on my DISH EPG matches Zap2it.

On the Season 10 Episode 15 program (2/9) the episode title shows up separate from the stars and a full description of the episode.

One of my local channels airs TBBT reruns at 7pm and full descriptions and episode numbers are showing up on Zap2It as well as DISH.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

CBS still didn't send out a description for this week's episode, Rovi doesn't have a description either.

As for the episode title, on both zap2it and my DirecTV box it shows up as "The Comic-Con Conundrum" and not "Big Bang":








Things like Spanish descriptions of Miss Congeniality on USA that Michael P mentioned and Impractical Jokers on TruTV that JS_Racer mentioned in another thread were not on Gracenote's end of things. For all the time slots they described, they and other providers who use Gracenote's data had English listings with the correct episode titles.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> It looks like the longer descriptions have been added for the Hopper guides (which have more text on the screens).


Long descriptions have been around for awhile, I do not believe that's the cause. The issue is that recently shows are getting generic descriptions or incomplete description which suddenly terminate with a ellipsis or no description at all.

I had one show recently that didn't have a description, no season/episode, no first aired and no title information. The entire right side of the screen was blank. I've seen movie titles in the EPG reduce to a couple vague words. One movie the tile was the only way to know the name of the movie. I've seen Doctor Who episode descriptions describing the wrong Doctor or say that the episode aired 2005 and the episode had William Hartnell.



James Long said:


> Have you tried to page down while on the info screen to see if the description will scroll?


If the description has a second page the INFO screen will display a "Press page" followed by a circled down arrow glyph at the bottom of the screen. The ones in question do not include that and the description ends abruptly long before reaching the bottom of the description area.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

As noted, the TBBT title is showing up on DISH. Just not in the right place.

There are multiple overlapping issues. CBS not sending full episode information is not DISH's fault. No one at DISH is keying in program information in Spanish. The data comes from Grace note.

It would be good to see an error far enough in advance that one could look around and see where the data was wrong.

Trying to figure out a problem in a data feed when the data is no longer available is difficult.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

James Long said:


> As noted, the TBBT title is showing up on DISH. Just not in the right place.


On Gracenote's raw feed it is showing in the correct place, in the "subtitle" field, the same and only field every episode title appears in their data. At no point in Gracenote's feed does the episode title "Big Bang" appear for this upcoming episode like Michael P mentioned.



James Long said:


> No one at DISH is keying in program information in Spanish. The data comes from Grace note.


Again, I checked when they reported that issue in the other thread. The Spanish listings on USA and TruTV were NOT coming from Gracenote's feed for those channels. The same when INSP was showing the listings for Inspiration TV, I checked the feed that night and every update Gracenote pushed earlier that day, their listings for INSP were just fine, at no point did Gracenote replace INSP's listings with Inspiration TV's listings that day.

Gracenote does provide programs in other languages like Spanish, French, Italian, German, and others but they all have different SeriesIDs and ProgramIDs from the English ones, which are not associated with the StationIDs for USA and TruTV.
For example Miss Congeniality:
The English ProgramID is: MV001011320000
The Spanish ProgramID is: MV001074700000
It's kind of complicated to explain in depth, but the way Gracenote's data is structured each StationID has a schedule that points to a specifc ProgramID for the episode or movie airing in that timeslot. In order for Dish to get the Spanish descriptions to appear they would have had to manually modify the data after Gracenote sent it to them and replace the English ProgramID for those timeslots with the Spanish ProgramID. So yes, it's possible that Dish didn't enter the Spanish descriptions, but they would have had to do something to alter the data to get the Spanish descriptions to appear on channels like USA and TruTV.



James Long said:


> Trying to figure out a problem in a data feed when the data is no longer available is difficult.


As I mentioned before in other threads, I deal with listings on a regular basis, so for me this isn't difficult at all. I have direct access to Gracenote's feed to check these things. If you or any others spot any more "weirdness" continue to post the date and time you saw it and I'll check for you.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I saved the "Big Bang" episode and it showed up in my older Big Bang Theory folder at the bottom of season 5 with no episode number instead of with the rest of the current season's shows. 

It appears that "Big Bang" was placed in the spot where the season and episode number should have gone. The listing did have a correct description of the episode, in this case it was the seasons and episode numbers that were botched.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Does anybody know if Dish has the ability to alter the EPG listings after receiving it from Gracenote/Tribune? Some of the things I have been seeing appear to be embellishments by a third party (i.e. not from the originating network or channel). Here is an example: On EWTN at 9:30 PM nightly they show Mother Angelica and the Nuns saying The Holy Rosary. There are 4 unique episodes that rotate depending on the day of the week and the liturgical season. Fortunately I have all 4 in my DVR, but I frequently watch "live" from the EWTN broadcast. Someone changed both the description and on some days of the week the actual program name! "Icons Spotlight" is a bogus name that appears on Thursday and Friday. As for the program description, the correct description includes the 4 episode numbers followed by the mysteries (Joyful, Sorrowful, Glorious and Luminous). The description was changed to "Teaching and preaching the word of God". 

This is why I feel this is being done by a rouge employee.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

zap2it The Holy Rosary With Mother Angelica

It is strange ... tonight (on my Hopper) has the right program but no episode or description. Beyond tonight I am seeing Icons Spotlight in the EPG.

I cannot find a program called "Icons Spotlight" on zap2it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

For a few days last week I was seeing "USA Programming" whenever the show "Colony" was supposed to be airing on USA. That was weird.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Merged three different threads here that were basically discussing the same problem._


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Starting this week Fox News has an ongoing problem with the weeknight schedule. "The First 100 Days" airs in the 6pm CST hour, but the guide shows "Tucker Carlson Tonight" then. What makes this example extra weird is that Tucker Carlson's show actually airs in the 8pm CST hour where the guide shows "The Kelly File," which, of course, doesn't exist anymore because Megyn Kelly hasn't been on that network in many weeks. No other available online program guides show this error. Dish rep said they just put up what they're given. FNC rep said that's not what they put out. Tribune's probably asleep at the switch.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Nashcat said:


> Tribune's probably asleep at the switch.


Read my earlier posts. This issue isn't on Tribune/Gracenote's end of things, you can see their listings for Fox News Channel here:
FNC - Fox News Channel

If what Dish has doesn't match that, they're doing something to modify the data after Tribune/Gracenote sends it to them.


----------



## Nashcat (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, I see what you mean. I missed the gist of what you were saying the first time I skimmed thru. Thanks.


----------



## crodrules (Nov 21, 2016)

Stewart Vernon said:


> For a few days last week I was seeing "USA Programming" whenever the show "Colony" was supposed to be airing on USA. That was weird.


The last time I checked, Nick Jr. had large blocks in the guide, only showing "Nick Jr. Programming". I was wondering what was going on.


----------



## WAF Vet (Feb 22, 2017)

James Long said:


> Gracenote (Tribune Media Services).


As of Feb 1, Gracenote is now owned by Nielsen. On the Gracenote TV-Product webpage, Dish is not listed under their clients (scroll to bottom). That may be why the copyright was dropped on the EPG info page?

Compared a few of the program descriptions for this evening's network shows in the DISH EPG with zap2it link someone provided earlier and they do not match.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

crodrules said:


> The last time I checked, Nick Jr. had large blocks in the guide, only showing "Nick Jr. Programming". I was wondering what was going on.


That ("{network name} programming") is what you see if you have an OTA module for some sub-channel "netlets" where they don't have the actual program data.

Seeing that on a satellite-delivered channel make me thing someone is blowing off entering the programs into the system. They are either lazy, didn't get the data in time, or are doing it on purpose (malicious activity). I would hope that they know how much DVR users depend on complete and accurate program data.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> zap2it The Holy Rosary With Mother Angelica
> 
> It is strange ... tonight (on my Hopper) has the right program but no episode or description. Beyond tonight I am seeing Icons Spotlight in the EPG.
> 
> I cannot find a program called "Icons Spotlight" on zap2it.


I Googled "Icons Spotlight". It was a 3-episode mini-series on EWTN that aired for 3 days in the middle of June 2016. Why it's showing up in the guide in Feb. 2017 when it's not on the current EWTN schedule is puzzling.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

WAF Vet said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> > Gracenote (Tribune Media Services).
> ...


Ok ... read that as "TV Guide". DISH still has a source.

The copyright notice was removed December 12th at 5pm. The sale of Gracenote to Nielsen was announced a week later. (The copyright notice was changed from "TV Listings (c) Tribune Media Services" to "TV Listings (c) Gracenote" on April 8th, 2015, at 3:30pm.)

Looking at TVGuide.com and drilling in to EWTN they are showing "Icons Spotlight" at 9:30pm ET.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> Looking at TVGuide.com and drilling in to EWTN they are showing "Icons Spotlight" at 9:30pm ET.


Trust me, that program is not being aired on EWTN at that time slot. I checked the program grid from EWTN's website.

So the problem lies with TVGuide.com.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Michael P said:


> So the problem lies with TVGuide.com.


TV Guide is no longer a guide data provider, their guide data service was spunoff and is now part of TiVO/Rovi while the website and channel are now part of CBS. What you see on TVGuide.com is Rovi's listings.

As for getting Rovi to correct things, good luck. Windows Media Center and TiVO users have been dealing with them for a while now ever since they switched and very little has been addressed. (i.e. HD tags on entries for SD feeds, offset listings for some international channels because they don't properly handle channels from countries that don't observe DST, for a while UP's airings of the Gilmore Girls had the listings for Netflix's A Year in the Life revival listed, and up until this week, MTV Classic's "House of Pop" had the listings for a House of Pop Special the old Fox Family Channel aired in 2000)

The strange thing is, other places that use Rovi like TVGuide.com and Windows Media Center don't have the Fox News Channel issue where The Kelly File is still listed instead of Tucker Carlson, or the "Nick Jr Programming" and "USA Programming" issue.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At least we have a reference. When we see something "off" we can check TVGuide.com and see if it is off there as well.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah... something must have definitely changed, and recently. It sounds like each of us are only noticing certain things according to our viewing/DVRing habits... but taken together that's a lot of weird/wrong/missing EPG data all of a sudden.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The saga continues. Last night "Big Bang Theory" rerun on my local Fox affiliate gave the episode number as "208" instead of "Season x, episode x" as was the case ever since the "collapsible seasons" feature was introduced on some models. 

There has been an improvement on the EWTN Rosary listing, but there is still some odd embellishments in the program description (this is not a "discussion" its prayer). If they only kept the listings as they were in December (when the guide data was stable), there are only 4 unique programs that rotate. There is no "discussion" and no "teaching and preaching", two phrases that must have been created by the "embellisher" and not from the network.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I noticed the descriptions prematurely ending with an ellipsis have expanded to the big three Networks. 

It's getting worse.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

For many years, TV Land and other channels will not start their programming on the hour and half hour. In past few weeks , I noticed CH 345 Encore Black is doing it with the half hour comedies 7:25 PM eastern and next few hours M-F. Today, I had the nerve to turn that channel on just before 7PM eastern to see what is going on. Different Strokes is still on as scheduled, but the guide will OMIT that first episode and show the second episode at 25 past the hour.

OK, now my question is how do tape or record an episode that is not in the guide? I know you can hit the record button at any time, but I am asking how to preset a show lets say tomorrow that is not in guide?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, Dish has moved to Rovi as their guide source. If you want to see how bad this situation has become, go to the TiVo community forum.People there are saying they will never buy anything TiVo again.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Earlier today when I checked the Audio and CD music channels (923 - 981), every channel was displaying the description for _Jerry Maguire_. Rebooted the Hopper and now, hours later, every description is for _An American Tail_ (I believe).

Not including missed timers, this has to be one of the dumbest mistake so far.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Boy I'm really piss off I going have to manuel check them every day against SageTV Schedule EPG as it is I all ready see there are min shot not in time scheduler.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

In addition to the INFO screen displaying the adventures of _Fievel Mousekewitz_ on all the Audio and CD channels, other recent EPG issues include DISH replacing many tiles with hideous generic ones that show 'wallet picture humans', partly hidden by a white font with a black outline, pretending that they're somehow relevant to the event. Also, the VOD content for Cinemax, Encore, HBO, Showtime and Starz use to be consistently populated with proper tiles and now are littered with dark generic missing tiles. On the local side, my CBS 11pm news says, "Colorado's own 2 News". Problem is, I'm not in Colorado, not even close.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Blowgun said:


> In addition to the INFO screen displaying the adventures of _Fievel Mousekewitz_ on all the Audio and CD channels, other recent EPG issues include DISH replacing many tiles with hideous generic ones that show 'wallet picture humans', partly hidden by a white font with a black outline, pretending that they're somehow relevant to the event. Also, the VOD content for Cinemax, Encore, HBO, Showtime and Starz use to be consistently populated with proper tiles and now are littered with dark generic missing tiles. On the local side, my CBS 11pm news says, "Colorado's own 2 News". Problem is, I'm not in Colorado, not even close.


I noticed that too. One of my local stations 10 PM news has an avatar tile that looks like a 12 year old designed it. What happened to the actual FOX 8 logo that was used for years?

I hope someone from E* is reading these posts and can get to someone who can actually do something about these issues. The goofy avatars are one thing, but when timers fail to fire due to bogus program data that is a serious problem for all DVR customers.


----------



## cloudnine (Sep 30, 2009)

SHS said:


> Boy I'm really piss off I going have to manuel check them every day against SageTV Schedule EPG as it is I all ready see there are min shot not in time scheduler.


I just called Dish to complain about the EPG and missed timers and NBC. I used the magic words "contract end date" and was immediately transferred to retention. Long story short I'm getting the new Hopper 3, with no contract extension or upgrade fee, and a couple of movie channels for 3 months. Not bad for a single phone call. 18 year Dish customer. Still not happy about NBC though.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

What results? The EPG issue still exists. Minimally, a real result might be DISH acknowledging there is a problem and not handing out distracting shiny trinkets.




Note: Thread merged with slightly different version then the one above.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

In today's "Where can we find the following":

_Led by an embittered sergeant who may have ulterior motives, the remnants of a cavalry detachment try to make it back to their fort by traveling through extremely hostile Apache territory._​
If you guessed the description for *all* the Audio and CD channels, then you are correct.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not on my receiver. 923-981 are showing the correct descriptions for each program.
(Eastern Arc ... Hopper)


----------



## Rogernet (Aug 2, 2009)

My wife and I have also noticed this annoying problem within the last few weeks. We really don't need the new EPG provider to use all the new sales words like "Uplifting, fantastic, ...... and all the other words to describe the program selection in the info title. We have already spent a lot of $$ on DISH programming and don't need this extra sales and marketing verbage/garbage in the short info descriptions which all now end in ... all incomplete now. We just want a short one line description of the program or movie, actor names, date, and episode number like a few weeks ago. Drives us up the wall. Please go back to the old info summaries where everything was packaged on one panel......Thanks!


----------



## Rogernet (Aug 2, 2009)

Blowgun said:


> Long descriptions have been around for awhile, I do not believe that's the cause. The issue is that recently shows are getting generic descriptions or incomplete description which suddenly terminate with a ellipsis or no description at all.
> 
> I had one show recently that didn't have a description, no season/episode, no first aired and no title information. The entire right side of the screen was blank. I've seen movie titles in the EPG reduce to a couple vague words. One movie the tile was the only way to know the name of the movie. I've seen Doctor Who episode descriptions describing the wrong Doctor or say that the episode aired 2005 and the episode had William Hartnell.
> 
> If the description has a second page the INFO screen will display a "Press page" followed by a circled down arrow glyph at the bottom of the screen. The ones in question do not include that and the description ends abruptly long before reaching the bottom of the description area.


----------



## Rogernet (Aug 2, 2009)

That option does not exist for the older DISH receivers like the 612, 622, and 722s. Not sure about the 900 series. I'm really happy for all of you on your new hoppers and receivers....but for the rest of us old loyal customers, looks like DISH took the easier and cheaper way out, and only contracted with the new EPG provider for a single INFO spec for all receivers using the new Hopper Info page limits which truncates our one page INFO screen. This is probably DISH's subtle way to push us all into moving to the more expensive receivers which most don't want or need. I've replaced my 612 only 3 times in nearly 20 years of use and see no reason to upgrade until they will not support. I think they forgot about us....or are just finding new ways to cut costs.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

James Long said:


> Not on my receiver. 923-981 are showing the correct descriptions for each program.
> (Eastern Arc ... Hopper)


Before I replied I wanted to wait and see what would happen after a complete reboot and the next EPG update. Considering _Fievel Mousekewitz _was there before, maybe afterwards there would be something different. Unfortunately, the same _western_ description still populates the 923-981 INFO screens here in Western Arc-land.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It does not make sense that the content of the western arc channel EPGs would be different in the EPG than the eastern arc, but for non-ViP channels (receivable on receivers older than the ViP series) DISH has separate EPG entries western vs eastern. For the HD channels the same EPG is used for most appearances of each channels (referral EPG that instead of taking up duplicate space in the file points to another channel's EPG and says "use that".)

Some of the errors (EWTN and INSP come to mind) I have seen. I am not seeing any error on audio channels.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

All of a sudden the INFO screens have changed. Now channels 923-981 have this description:

Cuando reclutan a un chofer para que reemplace a su jefe---un agente secreto americano---el se mete en un esmoquin extraordinario que lo convierte en un heroe y se enfrenta a un villano megalomano.​
Translated:

When they recruit a driver to replace his boss---an American secret agent---he gets into an extraordinary tux that turns him into a hero and faces a megalomaniac villain.​
Not sure what's triggering the change.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

BTW, as expected both HwS receivers have the same description.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

That's not the case today. After rebooting both Hoppers, they now have different incorrect descriptions.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I have seen an improvement for one of the EWTN programs (The Holy Rosary with Mother Angelica) that I complained about here on this thread. Now they need to get unique episode descriptions and numbers for "Dr. Ray". I have a timer for that program set to new episodes only. All the descriptions have been the "generic" with no episode numbers at all. Consequently I'm having to manually re-add them to the schedule. 

Perhaps someone from E* is actually following what we post here.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

I've had a couple of timers not fire because of this nonsense, but when I'm looking for things to record and the description names unknown actors--not the stars--I don't know what to record. Only on some older movies where I know the stars can I be sure of which movie it is. This whole change is ridiculous! When you can't tell a movie by the description--and you know the movie--how terrible is that "description!?"


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

When doing a search I came across the movie "King of the Mountain". It has no description at all, nothing. Instead it adopts the description from whatever happens to reside next to it when it is selected. When I found it the movie "Cheech and Chong's Next Movie" was on the left and "Stroker Ace" was on the right. So depending on which direction it was highlighted, it either has the description for "Cheech and Chong's Next Movie" or "Stroker Ace". It also has one of these recent stupid generic tiles when viewed from the search results. When INFO is selected it also adopts the tile from either movie.

I don't remember how I got to that one, but here is one I do remember. Maybe someone can check it out and see if it is happening at their end.

Do a search for "Ozzy". In the search results under "Actor" select "Ozzy Osbourne". Once selected there are currently three results. They are "Little Nicky", "Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted" and "Private Parts".

The titles are correct. However, the "Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted" tile is a tile for the reboot of "Ghostbusters". Pressing INFO the The "Madagascar 3: Europe's Most Wanted" description reads:

"_Two paranormal researchers (Kristen Wiig and Melissa McCarthy) join forces with a nuclear engineer (Kate McKinnon) and a subway attendant (Leslie Jones) to fight off a slew of ghosts that have invaded New York City._"​
This is also the same description for "Private Parts", which does have the correct tile. The "Little Nicky" result has the correct tile and description.

This is just two examples.

On the what's happening with the audio channels front, after several days and just as many reboots the description has finally changed. It went from the description shown in post #73 back to the description shown in post #66. So it is still screwed up.


----------



## Abby B. (Mar 17, 2017)

I am so glad I found this thread! We've been going crazy at our house with incorrect description and tiles causing shows not to record. I just noticed tonight the really weird fancy movie descriptions. How can I get this corrected? Will an updated DVR box take care of the issue? We have a Hopper with Sling and a Joey.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Still not happy but it getting better


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I'd call it the same or worse. And those generic tiles, they suck.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Abby B. said:


> I am so glad I found this thread! We've been going crazy at our house with incorrect description and tiles causing shows not to record. I just noticed tonight the really weird fancy movie descriptions. How can I get this corrected? Will an updated DVR box take care of the issue? We have a Hopper with Sling and a Joey.


Not really, people with Hoppers are also complaining.

This new EPG provider must be a cut-rate organization. From bad, incorrect, or totally missing descriptions to ugly avatar tiles it's painful to even use the DVR function anymore.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've also had issues where I set a timer to record something... then a couple of days later I find my timer is still there but nothing shows as being scheduled to record. Then I take a look and find the description in the EPG has changed slightly, thus it no longer matches what I set to record even though it is the exact same show! So I have to delete my timers and re-define them. Then, to make matters worse... sometimes a day or so later, the same EPG data will change again and make me have to repeat that process!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Well I've been experiencing the same things as everyone else here of course but here's a new one. Last night every channel that had sporting events on (at least in the 400+ channel range) the description for them were all in Spanish and although I don't read or speak that language it seemed pretty obvious that the descriptions were for other tv shows and not sporting events.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

The audio channels have the following new description:

_While traveling the back roads of Texas, a troubled stranger (Dennis Quaid) begins a fateful romance with an unhappily married woman (Meg Ryan)._​
Next week _The Big Bang Theory_ and _Mom _went from having a season and episode number to the lame total episodes. More generic tiles are showing up. Some of these generic tiles show generic people doing generic things that have nothing to do with the show.

Found one recording from January, dated before the EPG changes, that has all the information, including the "You Might Also Like" info at the bottom of the screen when you look at it from My Recordings. But, when the same recording is played some of the information is missing and the "You Might Also Like" info doesn't appear at all.

I've now called twice and explained to DISH that my 11pm news is NOT from Colorado.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I just checked one of my timers for a daily program that I have not watched in some time. It turns out that the last program to successfully record was back in February! I checked the daily schedule and it kept getting the "not a new episode" B.S. reason for not recording. 

Maybe we need to call and tell them we want a refund of the DVR fee since the DVR is essentially broken due to the faulty EPG data.


----------



## gcotterl (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't stand the change DISH made in the descriptions for programs. Now, the program descriptions contain much "puff" (such as: "In this action-packed comic-book adventure set in the 1980s, the X-Men are forced to confront an ancient mutant called Apocalypse. After the ...)" but there's no way to read the rest of the description (after the "...") to see what the program is really about.

Also, it appears that the Search feature doesn't find the program unless the search term is contained in the displayed description. 

(I don't have a Hopper or Joey system)


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I contacted a DIRT Team member. I was told that they were aware of the situation with the new EPG provider and the only solution to missed timers is to create one-time-only timers .

I had a program recording daily Mon.-Fri.. I checked the folder and have discovered that nothing recording since the end of February.

If I were the powers that be at Dish I'd can this new provider. They clearly are bent on destroying the good will of E* customers.

BTW: I asked the DIRT Team member if they saw this thread, they didn't. I thought that they monitored this forum.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Michael P said:


> BTW: I asked the DIRT Team member if they saw this thread, they didn't. I thought that they monitored this forum.


Their participation isn't like it use to be. Whether that is by choice or decree is anyone's guess.

The audio channels have a new description:

_Decades after their lead singer disappeared, a rock band reforms hoping to find the tapes for their never-released album. Meanwhile, a journalist tries to track down what happened to the former frontman._​
The same description is also showing up for all the SiriusXM channels.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Blowgun said:


> Their participation isn't like it use to be. Whether that is by choice or decree is anyone's guess.
> 
> The audio channels have a new description:
> 
> ...


Are you Eastern arc or Western? I see the correct descriptions for the audio channels. I'm Western Arc.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

This really start @#[email protected] me off can't those dimwit at Rovi get there rear end together oh my god 3+ week and I still having to manual add show.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Last night the description for several sporting events was one that obviously belonged to one of the Barbershop movies.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Michael P said:


> Are you Eastern arc or Western? I see the correct descriptions for the audio channels. I'm Western Arc.


As it says, I'm Western Arc. I don't know then, it must be an annoying firmware bug.



tsmacro said:


> Last night the description for several sporting events was one that obviously belonged to one of the Barbershop movies.


I believe if you look right now you will see the following description:

_When a murderer is killed in a police shoot-out, he invokes a voodoo spell that allows him to transfer his spirit into a doll._​
Just looking around I'm seeing the above description in almost the entire 400 channel range, as well as on *all* audio channels.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I've also had issues where I set a timer to record something... then a couple of days later I find my timer is still there but nothing shows as being scheduled to record. Then I take a look and find the description in the EPG has changed slightly, thus it no longer matches what I set to record even though it is the exact same show! So I have to delete my timers and re-define them. Then, to make matters worse... sometimes a day or so later, the same EPG data will change again and make me have to repeat that process!


I understand that, but the thing i don't understand is how programs don't record when they are in the scheduled list and nothing changes in the guide data, description, etc. Its one thing to not record a new episode because it didn't say new in the info or the title of the show has changed, but to not record a show when it is in the scheduled list makes no sense at all.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

I have a couple of timers that are set to "Only New". Because of these recent changes the receiver now schedules to record ALL airings throughout the week. The only reason, I figure, it doesn't fill "My Recordings" with duplicates galore is that it sees that it "Exists in DVR" and one at a time skips each one in the schedule. But even that is not 100 percent and there have been weeks were multiple copies have been recorded. It should have never have gone that far because the others are not externally marked NEW.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

Blowgun said:


> I have a couple of timers that are set to "Only New". Because of these recent changes the receiver now schedules to record ALL airings throughout the week. The only reason, I figure, it doesn't fill "My Recordings" with duplicates galore is that it sees that it "Exists in DVR" and one at a time skips each one in the schedule. But even that is not 100 percent and there have been weeks were multiple copies have been recorded. It should have never have gone that far because the others are not externally marked NEW.


At least you might get multiple versions, better than not getting any.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

To be fair I did say I have a couple of timers that do that. 

I have others that are not seeing anything even though there is stuff in the EPG to be seen. Case in point, _Deadliest Catch_. I've used the same timer for two years with this receiver and it hasn't miss a beat. The new season starts next week and as you probably already guessed by now it's not going to record it. It's new, it has the same title, but the old timer doesn't see it in the EPG even though the same old timer recorded the new special _Legends Born and Broken_ and would record other episodes from the previous season if they weren't skipped. The old timer was kept as a placeholder for when the show returned, which I believe to be a core feature of having a DVR, and it failed miserably.

A new timer had to be created in order to fix the stupid.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

SHS said:


> This really start @#[email protected] me off can't those dimwit at Rovi get there rear end together


The weird thing, none of the other services that use Rovi have that description of Child's Play for the music channels and MLB games. Like last night Dish had this for the Giants and Diamondbacks:
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C8sXgT5UQAARnwI.jpg

The description Rovi provided was "San Francisco Giants at Arizona Diamondbacks. From Chase Field."

The descriptions for the music channels are also correct on Rovi's end of things.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Last night I had to create three new timers for returning programming. In all three cases, the old timer catches all old episodes and new specials. While the newly created timer catches only new episodes.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

The recent issue started way back on 2017-02-03 with the release of S544. Seventy six days later S545 was picked up by one of my receivers. Early evaluation indicates that all audio channels now have the correct description. Given their track record; I wonder how long the fix will last and what else got screwed up in the process.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Software version should not affect the EPG except for major changes (such as new fields in data that are not recognized by an old firmware) and how the data is displayed number of characters shown on the GUI, scrolling options, etc.)


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

James Long said:


> Software version should not affect the EPG except for major changes (such as new fields in data that are not recognized by an old firmware) and how the data is displayed number of characters shown on the GUI, scrolling options, etc.)


I am still having trouble with setting a program to record, only to find the program was skipped. I have no idea what is going on. Could it be the 211k or on Dish's end?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Are these "record this" recordings or "record series" recordings?
There are times where the EPG changes between when it is first displayed and when the program airs. In those cases I would blame the EPG for a "record this" program being skipped (since the program no longer matched). "record series" usually continues to work unless the series information changes in the guide.

The 211 is a special receiver ... a non-DVR that can become a DVR ... and an older receiver. There is probably something wrong that is specific to the 211 that is not affecting other receivers.

The current situation seems to be multiple overlapping problems. No one problem to fix but many issues.


----------



## eudoxia (Apr 8, 2008)

I feel like a "sucker". Just renewed my Dish Contract for Hopper 3 and the EPG is a mess. I believe it started a few months ago when I still had the Hopper 1 because one day I lost all my timers and the icons to my recordings disappeared.

I'm a big Motorcycle racing fan and depend on BeIn sports for that. The EPG was completely off for all the events for this past weekends USGP. The biggest race of all, the MotoGP world championship at Austin, TX wasn't even listed. As a result I missed the race completely and have to find other means to watch it.

It is quite easy to check these "screwups" by just going to the channels website and compare their schedule to what is on you DVR.

This is a HUGE problem!! A DVR without an accurate EPG is basically useless. Manual timers? I might as well pull out my VCR.
PLEASE fix this FAST Dish!!


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

The audio descriptions continue to be fixed by the update. However, it has taken five, and counting, timers to record one show. Other timers are exhibiting the same behavior. Descriptions are not matching the name of the program, as well as other issues. Reliability is at an all time low.


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

This getting ******* old really ******* fast Dish I get sick and tried having manually add miss show that are first run but EPG stupide can't do any right


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

132 TCM , right now the guide is showing Turner Classic Movies until 7:30 PM tonight. Can refresh guide help resolve this one?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

The EPG weirdness has broken the binge watching feature.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

What's even worse is my bill has gone up 100%. So it looks like i get to pay for this "feature".


----------



## mwdxer (Oct 30, 2013)

James Long said:


> Are these "record this" recordings or "record series" recordings?
> There are times where the EPG changes between when it is first displayed and when the program airs. In those cases I would blame the EPG for a "record this" program being skipped (since the program no longer matched). "record series" usually continues to work unless the series information changes in the guide.
> 
> The 211 is a special receiver ... a non-DVR that can become a DVR ... and an older receiver. There is probably something wrong that is specific to the 211 that is not affecting other receivers.
> ...


Yes, this has been going on for about a month or so. Used to be I would highlight a movie or TV show to record, and it would record, unless there was a power outage during that time. But now, I just do not trust the timer on my 211k. I will set up shows and movies and either the info on the guide, that the item was "skipped", or in some cases, the highlight does not stick and the program does not record. Really strange. Everything seems to be okay otherwise.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

The other night I was watching _Star Trek: Voyager_ on BBCA when I accidentally pressed the Search button on the remote. According to search, there are "No Results Found" for _Star Trek: Voyager_. Even if I just use the word "Voyager" the receiver still can't find one of the 20+ airings listed in the EPG for the show. Before when I would initiate a search from the Main Menu, without doing anything, the receiver would display current events. When I do the same thing today the receiver still performs a search but now returns, "No Results Found". To be fair; the search function on the Hoppers has always been a bit of a joke.

After repeatedly letting DISH know of the error, my local news still shows a tile that reads "Colorado's own 2 News". Problem is, I'm still not in Colorado. Generic tiles continue to poison the well. Missing season and episode numbers replaced by total episode numbers, which is not helpful and breaks binge watching feature. Missing episode titles or a mismatched episode number or a date is used as a title. Not all shows marked new are new and not all shows not marked new are old. Useless generic descriptions. Long and short descriptions cut off with a ellipsis. Show descriptions not updated resulting in already recorded and show skipped. A new program record today will display as first aired tomorrow (that happens every night with the 11pm news). Timers have to be replaced with new timers in order to keep recording the show.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I hate the EPG, too. I am a big F1 fan and missed some of the Canadian GP last weekend until I remembered I have an Apple TV with the NBCSports app on it. Wake up, Dish. The cord is getting close to the knife!

Scott


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

A few minutes ago I turn on the TV and the movie _Passengers_ is already playing on Starz. I've never seen the movie, so I'll look for another airing to see what it's about from the beginning.

Usually one quick way is to bring up the EPG and select the already airing program. This triggers the receiver to search and if available display a box in the lower-right corner, that when selected, displays all the next airings. I do that and nothing happens.

Next I check Starz On Demand. I whittle down to the Sci-Fi folder and _Passengers_ is there. Oddly it has a tile, the currently airing _Passengers_ doesn't have a tile. I select _Passengers_ from the grouping and as expected the description is for a completely different movie with Anne Hathaway and Patrick Wilson, not Jennifer Lawrence and Chris Pratt. It's a gamble which movie I'll actually get and since there is no way to stop a VOD once the download starts it's also a huge waste of bandwidth if I get a different movie.

Next I do a search and get "No Results Found". Not the right movie or the wrong movie. Nothing.

Lastly I bring up the EPG and skip forward 3-hours at a time (not that 2.5-hour stupidity) until I find it in the guide twice on Monday evening and again twice on Tuesday.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I am seeing the "no tile" Anne Hathaway version of Passengers under On Demand, but I also see a tile version of the correct movie with showtimes on Starz and Starz West (listed under UPCOMING).


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

That's odd. Here the Anne Hathaway version of _Passengers_ listed under "Starz On Demand" (channel 350) has a tile, whereas the correct movie I found in the EPG doesn't have one. Where are you finding "UPCOMING"? Here, "Starz On Demand" doesn't have a folder with that name. Perhaps it is receiver specific?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

On my Hopper w/Carbon ... press "Search" ... press "P". The results in the center of the screen change with each letter pressed and my current list is:
"0" View all results for "P"
TV
"1" 2017 PGA The Jon Deere Classic
"2" Power
"3" Pretty Little Liars
"4" One-Punch Man
MOVIE
"5" Passengers
"6" Tyler Perry's Madea's Witness Protec...
SPORTS
"7" Philadelphia Phillies
"8" Philadelphia Soul
PERSON
"9" Patrick Stewart

Continue spelling Passengers or (since the desired result is option 5) press 5.
Two tiles appear:
At the top ON DEMAND with a grey dish logo - the description on the right is Anne Hathaway as a grief counselor dealing with plane-crash survivors.
Below that UPCOMING with a photo tile and the correct description for Starz.
Select the photo tile for full details on the movie (Jennifer Lawrence Chris Pratt Michael Sheen)
Options are "Record This", "Showtimes", "See Trailer"
Showtimes lists showings on Starz and Strzw ... next airing tomorrow (Monday)
See Trailer downloads and plays a trailer for the correct movie.


----------

